# Chickenbone? 04-19-14



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

My wife noticed that I have been spending a great deal of time on PFF this spring (and every other spring. haha) So for my birthday, she booked a room in P'cola for a little surf fishing. She didn't realize that all of the years that I have been a ember of PFF, I have never fished P'cola. haha. Anyway, after a quick visit to Pompano Joe to pick up some shiny new goodies and some local info, we headed to what I think was Chickenbone! I had to have a place that I could take the dog.

We got there and set up just upcurrent from a nice rip. We set out 2 rods with fresh dead shrimp and I waded out to the first bar to throw a pomp jig. WHAMMM!! the first rod goes off and I was 40yds out into the water! My wife grabs it and reels in her first Pomp. Bigger than any that I have caught! 16+ inches and a full 3 inches thick! A while later the second rod goes off, and something is splashing at the surface where the bait was laying. I grab the rod and reel up the slack! And pop... The leader gave without much drama. I think it was a small shark... 

We stayed about 6 hours and those were the only two bites we had. I still had a great time even though she caught MY birthday fish! I'm giving her hell about it! haha

I guess it turned out ok. I ended up with two nice Pomp fillets and I got to stop through Academy on the way out of town and but a new surf rod for the Mitchell 402 that I'm building! :thumbsup:


----------



## Snatch it (Feb 17, 2009)

Thanks for the report congrats


----------



## dustyflair (Nov 11, 2011)

Keep um coming!!!


----------

